# Where did that bass come from?



## coinneach (Apr 10, 2012)

I played a bit with the minimalistic EQ settings in my stock stereo (+10 bass, 0 mid, +5 treble, +5 fader, 0 balance), and set my iPod's EQ to Loudness. Then I rolled this track at volume 20:






Holy crap, it _bumped_. And it was _clean_, even with 70 mph wind noise.

How in the name of Odin's codpiece did that happen?


----------



## spacedout (Dec 7, 2010)

I listen to a variety of different music, have mine set at (+6 bass, +5 mid, +1 treble, +1 fader toward the rear, 0 balance). Think the bass of +5 works better with something like rap that has lots of bass. 

For a stock radio it is pretty good, though the rear door speakers placement is STUPID. with drivers seats back they shoot into side of seat. with rear seat passengers they shoot into their legs. I think 6.5in speakers have much better clarity than the usual rear deck 6X9, but I would rather be able to hear something coming from the back of my car for sound. 

Pretty much sounds great until you turn your head & realize there is no sound coming from behind you. at 3+ toward the rear you can start to hear speakers in rear slightly but unfortunately this cuts power/volume to the front speakers.


----------

